# RN, CPC-A Remote Coding/Analyst



## halld1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi.  I have 14 years of clinical experience.  Most of which is surgical experience.  Looking for a remote position in coding, documentation analysis, documentation abstracting.
Thank you.
Dianne Hall
dianneh08@gmail.com


----------

